# hoover with a new 308 sav



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

hoover checking out my new sav 308 I picked up.put a leupold 3x9 and hope to get out to the ranch this weekend.
pete


----------



## K Bob (Sep 17, 2007)

Excellent choice.I really like my savage .223 varmint rifle, but the .308 is my favorite caliber.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

That is one ADORABLE dog. I can't wait to move and get a dog to raise with my family  Oh yea, nice rifle :mrgreen::smt082

-Jeff-


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks,ol "hoover" has been a very special friend.one blue eye and one brown.
pete


----------

